
MailChimp Launches Simple Transactional Service on Top of Amazon SES - bjonathan
http://blog.mailchimp.com/mailchimp-launches-transactional-email-service-on-top-of-amazon-ses/
======
jonursenbach
Holy shit. There goes any reluctance I had to building on top of SES. Your
move, Sendgrid.

~~~
callmeed
For what its worth, doesn't appear to be as easy as SendGrid, in that they
only require SMTP settings.

------
plusbryan
I appreciate the transparency of this post.

------
brianmwang
This is quite a day for news from MailChimp. We had already decided to go with
MailChimp for our bulk email needs and have been on the fence about Amazon SES
vs SendGrid. But with us already leaning toward Amazon SES, this pretty much
just seals the deal.

------
ipster
The real value of this is in the integration of unsubscribe lists and
reporting on opens, CTRs, bounce rates etc... well played!

------
rcavezza
Can you use mailchimp to send dynamic emails with their API? For example, from
a PHP script when a new user joins your site?

~~~
mildweed
Yes, using their pseudo-transactional campaigns. I'm using it right now on
multiple sites. Which makes me wonder why they decided to build on SES,
they've already got the functionality there...

<http://blog.mailchimp.com/transactional-email-support/>

~~~
jonursenbach
Probably because they were _pseudo_ -transactional.

~~~
cmorrisrsg
Copying this from my blog comment answering the same question...

Pseudo-transactional campaigns are very "pseudo". MailChimp campaigns require
static predefined content. If you actually wanted to vary the content from
recipient to recipient, you need to find a way to stuff the dynamic content
into merge fields as you send which can cause latency and concurrency issues.

Also, since pseudo-transactional campaigns uses our sending infrastructure
tuned for large bulk mailing, the delivery times are somewhat longer (on the
order of minutes) for pseudo-transactional campaigns, vs seconds for STS.

------
JonnieCache
Building atop your competitors. Nice tactic.

